# snare size



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

what lenght and diameter snare is the best for a big north minnesota beaver? any suggestions for a brand of snare?

thanks

gunth


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, Gunth, I'm suprised no one had a reply for you. Keep in mind I'm admittedly not much of a snarer, but I'll give you something to think about.

Check your regs, they may limit snare-loop size, as well as the type lock and how much of the snare must be submerged. 3/32" is a pretty "standard" size cable. 4-6' I'd think would be a good length, as you can always add extension cables to them.

Can't give you an idea on brand, since I make my own. Be sure they're swiveled, you can reuse the parts, and reuse the cable to make cablestakes with.

Smitty


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Get ahold of Rally Hess, he is from northern Minnesota and exclusively snares beaver. He sells a snare setup for beaver. Anything you want to know about beaver snaring he can tell you.

Rally Hess Enterprises
Hill City, Minnesota 55748 
(218)697-8113


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If I was you I would call Neil at the Snare Shop in Carroll 712-792-0600
The man is a very good with snares and very helpful. He also has a full lime of books and vidoes by the best trappers in the counrty. Any theing written on snaring or beaver trapping by Al Sullivan is as good as you can find, the web for Snare shop is snarpshop.com I don't Hal's no but he to has a suupply house and a web site. These two can tell you want you need and know it for a fact


----------

